# Mines and Meadows July 4th, 2012



## Div16 (Jan 22, 2012)

The wife and I spent the afternoon at Mines and Meadows on the 4th. This was the first real test of the camera's and the chin mounts that I fabricated, but this video is mostly testing the view while mounted to the back of a helmet. I did a quick edit on an iPad. Let me know what you think.

For much deserved credit where credit is due, music by Bob Schneider.



 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDI6d2_ARL8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

nice


----------



## Div16 (Jan 22, 2012)

eagleeye76 said:


> nice


Thanks eagleeye76. We had a lot of fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a fun place.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep...looks like fun.


----------



## Div16 (Jan 22, 2012)

It is a pretty fun place. It's not huge by any means, but they do have some nice trails. It's worth it for a little day trip.


----------

